# Froggy's Fog scents



## BIGANT

Does anyone have any experience with these? I want one for my cemetery setup and i recently bought "forrest" but its not quite what I had in mind. Does anyone know what Gothic smells like?


----------



## highbury

I added Mildew scent to my Froggy's Swamp Juice and Swampy Marsh scent to my Froggy's Freezin' Fog last year. Both were great. Stinky, but not overpowering. I'm not sure what Gothic smells like, but Swampy Marsh was pretty good for my cemetery setup. Of course, with no wind blowing the fog out of my crypt (front porch), the Mildew scent was stronger. I would recommend using some sort of chiller for the cemetery outside. Last year, it was so windy all my fog covered the neighbor's front yard!


----------



## BIGANT

Thanks man! Yeah Im working on a chiller but i need to find time to finish it already!!!


----------



## highbury

I made one out of black 4" PVC (5 feet long) with a 90 degree elbow at the end (pointed upward) and a bottleneck cap at the front. I filled it half way with ice, and set it in front of the fogger. Quick and easy and it works great. I use it at the back of my cemetery, and the fog gently rolls out of the top of the elbow piece and hugs the ground nicely. Just make sure you have extra ice as it tends to melt quicker than if you have a sealed unit.


----------



## Lunatic

I use Froggy's Freezin fluid but never tried the scents. 

I use fog chillers and the wind kills any fog that I can produce. Sometimes my neighbors down the street get to enjoy it more as the fog is blown from my house to theirs. It was so friggin windy last year I didn't use the foggers. Oh well, there's always next Halloween.


----------



## BIGANT

yeah i need to finish testing my chiller and make adjustments as needed.


----------



## drwilde

I think these are the same scents used in scent packs for haunted houses. There are a lot of the same smells being sold now. I got charred corpse but it didn't smell like anything burnt. Just a chemical smell with a bit of popcorn mixed in. Hoping to exchange for campfire. That i know has a real smoky smell to it. I've used scent packs before with fans. Work awesome. Alot of them smell the same. Haunted house, gothic, swamp. They are only slight variations. I think they just mix the scents together to get diff ones. Decay is another good one.


----------



## goneferal

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/92014-homemade-fog-scents.html


----------



## Haunted Spider

I had the swamp smell in my haunt last year from Froggy's. It is an odd smell and it took me a while to figure out what I thought it smelled like. The best I could describe it was a old mans cologne that just smells off. I didn't think it really smelled like swamp but it wasn't bad overall. I may try a different scent this year as I wasn't thrilled with that one last year in my cemetery. Unfortunately, I still have a gallong and a half of it left.


----------



## BIGANT

I might try mold to see how that works maybe.


----------



## SoCal Scare

I used gothic last year and really liked it, it has a kind of herby smell but it's not unpleasant. I had lots of comments from people regarding how " my cemetery smells" I may try something new this year but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## rpick3488

I read that gothic mixed with swampy marsh makes a really good cemetery smell. I ordered some last week so they should be in shortly. After I've made a trial run I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## WWW.TWISTEDALTEREGO.COM

*Froggy Scents*

Has anyone used Froggy Scents cologne "mildew", "rotten decay" or "dirt"?

Thanks!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Froggy's is great stuff. Plus, they're one of only two companies who produce the stuff. I've smelt the stuff at tradeshows and they're pretty spot on for the most part. Some of the more rancid/decay smells are kind of out there... But the others smell just like you think they would!


----------



## fontgeek

I'd find out if those scents leave any residue in your foggers before you use them. Also make sure you can and are willing to live with those smells. You will be smelling that stuff all night, and it's going to make your clothes and props stink with it too.


----------



## SoCal Scare

I have used Froggys gothic scent for the past two years mixed with Froggys juice and my fogger has not had any problems. As far as the scents lingering, I have poured the fogger tank back into the bottle and used regular unscented juice and as soon as the fogger is cleared of the other juice there is no more smell. I don't know about the other company's scented fog juice but Froggys hasn't seemed to linger in clothing, props etc. once the fog dissipates so does the smell. I would recommend this stuff to anyone wanting to add a little more ambiance to their haunt.


----------



## RasterPix

I have been curious about the Froggy scents as well. I am glad to see some feedback regarding this. Good stuff!


----------



## GCWyatt

*Scratch-N-Sniff Samples?*

This may be a little too obvious, but why doesn't Froggy's publish a scratch-n-sniff card so we can sample their scents and figure out which one is right for their haunt? I know I would be more likely to buy a scent if I knew what it smelled like before I plunked down my $11. I'd even be willing to pay a modest amount, like a dollar or two, for such a card. If scratch-n-sniff isn't feasible, what about little sample viles (like perfume samples) of all the available scents? I'd be willing to pay more for that.

Just my two cents on scents.

(First post! Love this forum! And all the people here are amazing!)


----------



## debbie5

This is kinda a zombie thread, but....did anyone actually buy the scents?? Any feedback??


----------



## Hippofeet

I don't have any experience with Froggy's but I help name ours, and I run the foggers to test the test the scents, see what they smell like with the fog (they can be a little stronger in the fog). Ive run LOTS of it through a couple 1500 watts I use for testing, and trade shows and I cant see any issues with gunking stuff up. I will definitely use them. And the shop never smells like the scents the day after, although maybe its a thing like I just get used to the smell real fast? Ive used Motor Oil smell and something I cant remember now to make a blown radiator smell for a prop effect,and I liked how it turned out, it added just that little bit to the brain that said "oh yeah, hot radiator steam". I wouldn't use a super cheap 400 watt, the ones with the screw plug thing in the heater element seem to clog up without scents added, and the coil tube ones have really tiny tubes in the heater, but I haven't tested any 400 watts for longevity with scents, either, so that's just my opinion.

As far as samples, it would be hard to make the time to bottle them and ship them, even if in the end we sold more. Everybody is pretty busy, and we would have track who has gotten samples already so someone didn't just order samples until they had a gallon over the course of the year, lol. Im sure if enough people emailed about samples something would end up happening. >.>


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Don't know what Gothic smells like yet, but hopefully I will in the next few weeks. I will let you know what it smells like.


----------



## SoCal Scare

I have used Gothic the last few years and realy like it. It's kind of a minty pungent smell but isn't obnoxious or bothersome to sit in all night long.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I currently have 3 scents, Gothic, Swampy Marsh, and Rainforest. 

I still stand by the swamp smelling like an off old man's cologne who is sitting in a musty basement. Best way I can describe it. I had a second opinion of my wife not telling her the scent and just asking what it smelled like. She pretty much agreed. This was and order from 3 years ago though so hopefully the scent didn't change.

Last year I got the other two scents. Gothic is pretty much like SoCal describes. Kind of minty sweet but pungent and not so sweet at the same time. Hard to describe but I like it. It isn't perfume like at all.

Rain forest smells like when you turn over or rake up leaves mixed with mulch at the end of the season. It has that odd decayed organic smell but it isn't overly strong. I like the scent as it makes me think of fall and outside. I actually mixed it with the Gothic and love the combination. 

I have the Haunted House scent on the way. I will update when I know what that smells like.


----------



## mys197gt

Haunted Spider said:


> I currently have 3 scents, Gothic, Swampy Marsh, and Rainforest.
> 
> *I still stand by the swamp smelling like an off old man's cologne who is sitting in a musty basement. * Best way I can describe it. I had a second opinion of my wife not telling her the scent and just asking what it smelled like. She pretty much agreed. This was and order from 3 years ago though so hopefully the scent didn't change.
> 
> Last year I got the other two scents. Gothic is pretty much like SoCal describes. Kind of minty sweet but pungent and not so sweet at the same time. Hard to describe but I like it. It isn't perfume like at all.
> 
> Rain forest smells like when you turn over or rake up leaves mixed with mulch at the end of the season. It has that odd decayed organic smell but it isn't overly strong. I like the scent as it makes me think of fall and outside. I actually mixed it with the Gothic and love the combination.
> 
> I have the Haunted House scent on the way. I will update when I know what that smells like.


agreed - we thought the same thing about swampy


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hurray. I am not the only one who thinks Swampy smells that way. For a while I thought I was just nuts. haha.


----------



## Hellvin

Has anyone tried DIY scents from scratch? For example:

http://scaryvisions.com/homemade-fog-scents/

I was going to try batching some last year but then it snowed (so we only had a partial setup).

I did poke my head into the local candle/scent store at the mall... and the did have the "basic" kinds of oil scents you might expect (flowers, cinnamon, etc), but some of the ones called for in the preceding recipes appear to be quite specialized.


----------



## Lambchop

I have the gothic scent. It kinda smells like an old ladies perfume with licorice added. i like it for my haunted bar.


----------



## Haunted Spider

The haunted house scent reminds me of when you open a door to a basement that is has been damp for a month with no air movement. Stale air and a musty smell. I like it.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you don't get your answer here, you can call froggys and they will try to describe it to you. They have great customer service.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------

